

Ask NH: What things do you look for when picking a domain name? - vaksel

What things do you look for when picking a domain name?
======
staunch
* Spellable over the phone.

* .com

* Memorable.

* Less than 3 words.

~~~
shizcakes
* Less than 10 characters, if possible.

* No funky spellings, unless heavily branded.

------
aberman
Two, short English words, followed by .com

